# Hi all. Im newbie!



## rickmiles (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice to be a part of this community!


----------



## ensurekellogs (Oct 24, 2022)

hi, I am a new member, too. Nice to meet you.
1v1 lol​


----------



## Chajleen (Oct 25, 2022)

Let's make a newbie club


----------



## JeremYan (Oct 31, 2022)

Hello there, Im new here too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2023)

welcome to the forums!


----------

